# Smoking for Another Wedding - 200 People



## briggy

Evening All,

The last time I posted this was for my own wedding a few years ago where we did the majority of smoking/prep in advance and then turned it over to our crew on the wedding day for final reheat and presentation.  Well, one of the attendees from our wedding requested that we do the smoking for their son's wedding.  This will be a bit more simple than our wedding was as I'm only doing a small portion of the menu (the same crew from our wedding is doing the rest).  Here is what they have asked for:

- 200 people, final counts confirmed the first week of May and the wedding is June 6th
- Pulled Pork
- Pulled Chicken
- 

 sqwib
  Mac and Cheese (has been a ridiculous hit around here since our wedding) - this will now be the 3rd wedding it is in
- Traditional KC Q Sauce
- Honey Q Sauce

Here is what I'm initially thinking to purchase - this isn't for profit, just passing cost along:

- 110-115 pounds pork butt
- 110- 115 pounds whole chickens
- 

 sqwib
 original recipe X 18
- 1 gallon of traditional sauce
- 1 gallon of honey Q sauce

Let me know any thoughts on my current planning, more than happy to adjust and of course pics will come as the prep unfolds as we get closer.


----------



## sawhorseray

Sounds like you'll have plenty of meat for 200, work on the sides and you should be all set. Maybe a nice last meal for the groom the night before the wedding, extend my condolences. RAY


----------



## krj

You've probably got about twice the meat you need. But that's just quick head math.


----------



## gary s

That will be fun  I cooked for my Grandson's wedding 100 people. I had a blast, I did Brisket, Pork Butt, Ribs, Chicken, Sausage and Beans

Gary


----------



## Crazy88

Time for some corned beef and cabbage. Starting with a flat, and a point.  Putting them on at 250.


----------



## briggy

krj said:


> You've probably got about twice the meat you need. But that's just quick head math.



I agree - those would be uncooked weights and one of the meats is enough for the whole gathering.  Trying to figure out how I should split them is where I am struggling.  Any recommendations?


----------



## krj

So I've been figuring 6oz cooked servings per person for my jobs but ive come to the realization after my gig yesterday that it is way too much. I think I'm gonna pull back to 4oz. I also figure a 50% loss from raw to cooked pork butt. So makong this change for every 1lb of raw pork butt I'll server 2 people.

Not sure about the weight loss on pulled chicken, as I've never done pulled chicken. You could always be safe and figure the 50% loss as well, I'm sure it'll be less loss.

For two meat gigs I just split it down the middle after I tack on an extra 10-15 servings because you never know. So for your 200 people, I'd calle it 215, so 107.5 per meat type, 430oz @ 4oz per, 26.875lb cooked so 53.75 raw weight for each meat.

Someone else with more experience might have better advice, but if it was my gig, that's the numbers I'd go with.


----------



## briggy

krj said:


> So I've been figuring 6oz cooked servings per person for my jobs but ive come to the realization after my gig yesterday that it is way too much. I think I'm gonna pull back to 4oz. I also figure a 50% loss from raw to cooked pork butt. So makong this change for every 1lb of raw pork butt I'll server 2 people.
> 
> Not sure about the weight loss on pulled chicken, as I've never done pulled chicken. You could always be safe and figure the 50% loss as well, I'm sure it'll be less loss.
> 
> For two meat gigs I just split it down the middle after I tack on an extra 10-15 servings because you never know. So for your 200 people, I'd calle it 215, so 107.5 per meat type, 430oz @ 4oz per, 26.875lb cooked so 53.75 raw weight for each meat.
> 
> Someone else with more experience might have better advice, but if it was my gig, that's the numbers I'd go with.



Thank you for your input!


----------



## briggy

gary s said:


> That will be fun  I cooked for my Grandson's wedding 100 people. I had a blast, I did Brisket, Pork Butt, Ribs, Chicken, Sausage and Beans
> 
> Gary




Thanks Gary, it should be fun!  How did you decide how much of each meat to cook for your previous event?


----------



## JonathanButler

Huge event, I will probably get scared to organize such event and to cook for so many people. I got married last summer and at first I had some thoughts about to organize a barbeque. But then when my fiancee said how many guests was invited I thought that to order all food for wedding it is a good idea. We hired a catering company that arranged all wedding, they cooked for us a delicious food and a great cake. Also we hired this company https://www.ontourevents.co.uk/wedding-events-services They acted as our technical event production supplier for all things stage, sound, screen, draping & event lighting related. We didn't regret that we hired some help for our wedding.


----------



## gary s

Hey, Cool !!!    I smoked for my Grandson's wedding had a Hundred people.
I had a blast.  We rented an extra Fridge and picked up a couple more huge coolers at Sam's
I put Electric Heating Pads in the Coolers to warm them up and keep it warm for the ride out to the place where the wedding was, then after we got there plugged them in again till time to put everything out, Worked really well.  The Extra Fridge was exactly what we needed held all the meat till I got ready to smoke and then after the smoke.  I did Brisket, Pork Butts, Ribs, Chicken, Sausage and Beans

Gary


----------

